# HOW scary can it be?



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I think I've said it a time or two, I do believe everyone should have a " in the middle of the night , over full, small boat trip " on the river, on their bucket list.

"You never know how much fear you can experience in one trip. The frigid wind trying to freeze your hand that's desperately holding the spot light. The eye strain , looking for the three ROCKS you know are in the driving lane in the middle of the rapids you Have to go through. The cold sweet freezing to any exposed shin in said frigid wind, THATS fear Baby! You know you're going to die or freeze to death if it wasn't for the Every so often jolt of adrenalin you get when the boat bounces off a small rock or the sound of the beaver tail motor slapping the river bed. Finally after an eternity your light reflects off a small gravel bar that you're going to call home for the next ten hours.
You probably wouldn't even notice that you kicked hundreds of geese and duck on your trip, or that it really was only an hour trip. It's a LITTLE warmer than what you thought, and the wind is only half as hard."

After a two hour set up of the 96 goose decoys, 24 ducks and three strings of diver duck decoys, the ducks are already landing in your lap. Get the blind on the boat as the sun is JUST starting to light up the eastern horizon. Then you wait.
The boy works his magic with his calls and they really start to work .Ducks coming in all day long shooting a LOT of shells and even getting a few ducks. At one point we had 100 geese working over our heads for 10 minutes before they make their final approach wings cupped and feet out, 60 yards in front of us, NO SHOTS! We did have a no nonsense flock come in and land in our decoys before we could shoot. We stood and they took off and my son and I picked out a goose and shot, THE SAME goose, hum, we each picked another one and again shot the same goose, crap. We could have had four but had two in the water dead, dead.
The Mud boat is the perfect tool for this kind of trip Tuff, rugged and almost bullet proof. It was very quick to zip out and net the fallen birds and park again to shoot some more.

A perfect trip and a wonderful hunt, a side benefit is the limit of assorted ducks and two geese.


----------



## mad_river (Nov 25, 2013)

Loved the story. Sounds like a blast... congrats on the fowl


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on a good day afield !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like you guys had a Dawg gone great time. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great write up and congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Good story -- congrats on the successful hunt-- sounds like fun


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That sounds like a hair raising way to get to the ducks and geese. But it also sounds like one great time with the kid and that's the main part, with the kid. Congratulations on a successful hunt and great memories.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

glad you didn't die or freeze..lol. Sounds like you guys had a great time. Thanks for a very good short story and pictures. Congrats on some good eatin'.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Almost bullet proof? Did someone forget the safety? Lol. Sounds like you guys had a great trip.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good read, we don't have that here just mosquitos in December, nice batch of Fowl congrats.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Awesome story and good pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------

